# Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams spricht über Midichlorianer



## Darkmoon76 (12. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams spricht über Midichlorianer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams spricht über Midichlorianer*


----------



## xaan (13. Dezember 2019)

Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die es verdient hat aus dem Kanon rausgeschmissen zu werden, dann sind das Midichlorianer.


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die es verdient hat aus dem Kanon rausgeschmissen zu werden, dann sind das Midichlorianer.



Ich weiss gar nicht, woran sich so viele in Sachen Midichlorianer stören: So, wie sie in Episode I verwendet werden, sind sie nichts weiter als ein Gradmesser für wie "mächtig" ein einzelnes Lebewesen tatsächlich ist. So what?


----------



## Siriuz (13. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die es verdient hat aus dem Kanon rausgeschmissen zu werden, dann sind das Midichlorianer.



Dann doch lieber Episode 7,8 und 9.

Lucas versuchte mit den Midichlorianern die "Macht" zu erklären. Eine Art Stärkelevel zu beschreiben. Fand ich als Kind extrem gut. Kannte davor natürlich die alte Trilogie und dachte mir nur "Boah, der kleine Junge Anakin hat 20.000 Midichlorianer und damit mehr als Yoda, man muss der stak sein" .  Manchen fehlt es ein wenig an Feingefühl für die Mystifizierung und erklärung dieser.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die es verdient hat aus dem Kanon rausgeschmissen zu werden, dann sind das Midichlorianer.



Und Gungans, alle jungen Versionen von Vader und das Hochglanz-Geschisse aus den Kinder-Playmobil-Prequels.


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hochglanz-Geschisse aus den Kinder-Playmobil-Prequels.



Ja, klar, weil das Interieur des Todessterns in Episode IV ja nicht der Definition von Hochglanz-Geschisse entspricht... irgendwie schon sehr selektiv, wenn man der OT ausschliesslich "dirty-look" attestiert... und hundert mal lieber die Gungans als irgendwelche Aliens die einem ehemaligen Jedi als Milchstation dienen... ne, tausend mal lieber.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, klar, weil das Interieur des Todessterns in Episode IV ja nicht der Definition von Hochglanz-Geschisse entspricht... irgendwie schon sehr selektiv, wenn man der OT ausschliesslich "dirty-look" attestiert... und hundert mal lieber die Gungans als irgendwelche Aliens die einem ehemaligen Jedi als Milchstation dienen... ne, tausend mal lieber.



Die Prequels sind Mist - und jetzt? ^^


----------



## Frullo (13. Dezember 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Prequels sind Mist - und jetzt? ^^



Stimmt nicht - und jetzt? ^^


----------



## xaan (14. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht, woran sich so viele in Sachen Midichlorianer stören: So, wie sie in Episode I verwendet werden, sind sie nichts weiter als ein Gradmesser für wie "mächtig" ein einzelnes Lebewesen tatsächlich ist. So what?


 Durch Midichlorianer wird etwas ver(pseudo)wissenschaftlicht was in seinem Kern eigentlich geheimnisvoll und mystisch bleiben sollte. Star Wars ist keine Hard Scifi. Star Wars ist Fantasy mit Raumschiffen. Das ist so als würde jemand versuchen, die Magie in Herr der Ringe irgendwelchen pseudophysikalischen Gesetzen zu unterwerfen. Das bringt nichts und macht nur das angenehm Geheimnisvolle kaputt.

Edit:


Siriuz schrieb:


> Lucas versuchte mit den Midichlorianern die "Macht" zu erklären. Eine Art Stärkelevel zu beschreiben. Fand ich als Kind extrem gut. Kannte davor natürlich die alte Trilogie und dachte mir nur "Boah, der kleine Junge Anakin hat 20.000 Midichlorianer und damit mehr als Yoda, man muss der stak sein" .  Manchen fehlt es ein wenig an Feingefühl für die Mystifizierung und erklärung dieser.


Ja wenn er denn wenigstens später noch was damit gemacht hätte. Aber hat er ja nicht. Als es dann z.B. daran ging zu "erklären" warum die Jedi nicht merken, wer Palpatine ist, da heißt es nur maximal vage: "our ability to use the force is diminished". Und was heißt das bitte? Dauert es 0,02 Sekunden länger, ein Lichttschwert über eine DIstanz von 5 Metern zu sich zu rufen? "Diminished" heißt gar nichts. Da hat Lucas (zum Glück!) dann doch wieder darauf verzichtet, irgendeine pseudowissenschaftliche Kräfteskala anzuwenden.

Überhaupt klingt "die Anzahl der Midichlorianer ist höher als bei Meister Yoda" alles ein wenig wie Dragon Ball Z "It's over 9000" 



Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, klar, weil das Interieur des Todessterns in Episode IV ja nicht der Definition von Hochglanz-Geschisse entspricht... irgendwie schon sehr selektiv, wenn man der OT ausschliesslich "dirty-look" attestiert...


Also wenn ich mir die Ästhetik der Imperiums so ansehe, fällt mir Hochglanz erst mal nicht als erstes ein. Da wird offensichtlich die gigantomanie der Nazis zitiert. Siehe "Reichshauptstadt Germania".



Frullo schrieb:


> und hundert mal lieber die Gungans als irgendwelche Aliens die einem ehemaligen Jedi als Milchstation dienen... ne, tausend mal lieber.


Das ist ein falsches Dilemma, denn es besteht kein "entweder - oder" Verhältnis. Die neue Disney-Trilogie hat genauso harte Schwächen wie die Prequels, die auch hier kritisiert gehören und vermeidbar gewesen wären.
Aber bei all ihren Mängeln sind sie wenigstens in der handwerklichen Ausführung gut gemacht und nicht so einfallslos wie die Prequels (ich sag nur: statische shot-reverse shot Dialoge)..


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Durch Midichlorianer wird etwas ver(pseudo)wissenschaftlicht was in seinem Kern eigentlich geheimnisvoll und mystisch bleiben sollte. Star Wars ist keine Hard Scifi. Star Wars ist Fantasy mit Raumschiffen. Das ist so als würde jemand versuchen, die Magie in Herr der Ringe irgendwelchen pseudophysikalischen Gesetzen zu unterwerfen. Das bringt nichts und macht nur das angenehm Geheimnisvolle kaputt.



Dieses "Kaputtmachen" sehe ich einfach nicht - am mystischen Aspekt ändert es ja mal gar nichts, dass man bestimmen kann, wie machtbegabt nun jemand gegenüber jemand anderem ist nicht - that's it. Wenn man sich NUR DIE FILME als Basis nimmt, tun die nicht wirklich weh - das hat man für mich stets viel zu sehr aufgeblasen.



xaan schrieb:


> Ja wenn er denn wenigstens später noch was damit gemacht hätte.



Wozu? Zweck erfüllt, raus aus der Story... 



xaan schrieb:


> Überhaupt klingt "die Anzahl der Midichlorianer ist höher als bei Meister Yoda" alles ein wenig wie Dragon Ball Z "It's over 9000"



Oder wie der Vergleich zwischen einem Todesstern und der Starkiller Base 



xaan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Ästhetik der Imperiums so ansehe, fällt mir Hochglanz erst mal nicht als erstes ein. Da wird offensichtlich die gigantomanie der Nazis zitiert. Siehe "Reichshauptstadt Germania".



Und trotzdem ergibt der Hochglanz der Alten Republik durchaus Sinn, in seiner, wenn man so will, Endmanifestation, bei der Verwirklichung des Todessterns. Passt alles schön zusammen und ist eben - auch wenn einem dies nicht als erstes in den Sinn kommen mag - nicht von der Hand zu weisen: Der Todesstern ist eigentlich das, was vom Hochglanz der Alten Republik übrig geblieben ist. Aber lieber darauf herumbashen, dass das "nicht das ist, was die Fans sehen wollten" - obschon es zweifelsohne in die Epoche der Star Wars Geschichte passt...



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist ein falsches Dilemma, denn es besteht kein "entweder - oder" Verhältnis. Die neue Disney-Trilogie hat genauso harte Schwächen wie die Prequels, die auch hier kritisiert gehören und vermeidbar gewesen wären.
> Aber bei all ihren Mängeln sind sie wenigstens in der handwerklichen Ausführung gut gemacht und nicht so einfallslos wie die Prequels (ich sag nur: statische shot-reverse shot Dialoge)..



Eigentlich verhält es sich so: Die PT ist zum Teil in jener Zeit entstanden, in der George W Bush Präsident war. Ich konnte den Typen nie leiden - bis Trump kam. Seit Trump da ist, wünsche ich mir George W Bush zurück. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Trilogien PT und NT - die NT lässt mich die PT vermissen. In diesem Sinne ist die PT Dubya und die NT Mr. Pussygrabber


----------



## xaan (14. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dieses "Kaputtmachen" sehe ich einfach nicht - am mystischen Aspekt ändert es ja mal gar nichts, dass man bestimmen kann, wie machtbegabt nun jemand gegenüber jemand anderem ist nicht - that's it. Wenn man sich NUR DIE FILME als Basis nimmt, tun die nicht wirklich weh - das hat man für mich stets viel zu sehr aufgeblasen.


Doch, durch wissenschaftliche Quantifizierbarkeit geht der mystische Aspekt verloren.
Um es mit den Worten von Terry Pratchet zu sagen: "The Sun would not have risen. A mere ball of flaming gas would have illuminated the sky".



Frullo schrieb:


> Wozu? Zweck erfüllt, raus aus der Story...


Das ist nicht mein Verständnis von Qualität. Vor allem weil der exakt selbe Zweck auch mit anderen Mitteln erreichbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Doch, durch wissenschaftliche Quantifizierbarkeit geht der mystische Aspekt verloren.



Nein, tut sie nicht: Quantifizierbarkeit erklärt weder das wie, noch das woher, und sowieso nicht das warum.



xaan schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten von Terry Pratchet zu sagen: "The Sun would not have risen. A mere ball of flaming gas would have illuminated the sky".



Der Vergleich hinkt, wennschon dennschon geht die Sonne auf und die Temperatur wird gemessen - was über die Natur der Sonne herzlich wenig aussagt...



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mein Verständnis von Qualität. Vor allem weil der exakt selbe Zweck auch mit anderen Mitteln erreichbar gewesen wäre.



Nochmals: Das Drama um die Erwähnung von Midichlorianern in Episode I ist in meinen Augen übertrieben und künstlich aufgeblasen worden. Als Plot-Device hat es funktioniert: Anakin ist in der Macht begabter als Yoda - Punkt. Hätte man das auch anders rüberbringen können? Bestimmt - aber deswegen einen auf "hurt feelings" und "George Lucas raped my childhood" zu machen finde ich persönlich lächerlich - und wie gesagt, immer noch besser als "like the death star, only bigger!!!"


----------

